# Ratracer weights?



## windrider (21 Jun 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a slippery lowracer but got a few hills on my rural commute so can't drag too much weight around in the form of fairings. Anyone know the weight of a ratracer frame&fairng kit or typical build weights?


----------



## Will1985 (21 Jun 2009)

Bottlemsher is probably the best person on here to talk to about Ratracers.


----------



## bottlemsher (22 Jun 2009)

I've just spoken to Mr.Burrows

The Ratracer SL FWD alfie weighs around 13kgs


----------



## squeaker (23 Jun 2009)

Ratcatcher 18 / 20: from Velo Vision issue 22 (via Bikefix site) "measured weight was 13.2kg with toolkit, mudguards...."


----------



## SteveD (23 Jun 2009)

my RatRacer SL tips the scales at 13.75kg but it does have an Optima seat and Radical Aero bag + computer


----------



## NickM (23 Jun 2009)

I think the OP means this Ratracer (it being the only Burrows bike which can be fairly described as a lowracer).

It only has 9 gears, and is probably not a good choice for commuting - it is, after all, designed for going fast, non-stop, on race circuits.

A Challenge Fujin, or maybe a Nazca Fuego, would make a better fast commuter.


----------



## windrider (23 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was originally thinking about the RWD one with the rear fairing. Saw a guy using one in the lanes around Burnham Market, north Norfolk, which aren't totally flat, but I forgot it would be tricky to get double rings on the front for the north downs bit of my commute!


----------



## bottlemsher (24 Jun 2009)

Windrider 
That guy would be Simon Sanderson
He's one of lifes clever people who can
make beautiful things out of carbon fibre
His new streamliner weighs in at 11kgs


----------



## windrider (24 Jun 2009)

A quick Google turned up Mr. Sanderson's construction photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhpclub/sets/72157604828238682/
Stunning project!


----------

